# where are my team rip skulls



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

last time ichecked i made it into team rip not to mention assisted in the team rip pfury support dontaion..

get me my skulls!!


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

guess you where not a active member









pm zenon or GG for them


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

Jimbob_SHORTBUS said:


> guess you where not a active member
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when did Jimbob become our "Team advisor"?


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Dont listen to jimbob. SRODS nothin, Nismo is definately RIP. Nis we werent sure if youd want them since you hadnt been posting here much. If you shoot GG or Xenon a quick PM they'll hook you up with the skulls no problem.

Fancy arent they?


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

Jimbob_SHORTBUS said:


> guess you where not a active member
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)




----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

Geis said:


> guess you where not a active member
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when did Jimbob become our "Team advisor"?








[/quote]

yea id really like to know. it actually pisses me off.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ok jimbob that flamboyant captain obvious gave you redemption from my wrath, drastically reduced posting doesnt mean im gone for good..

thanks for the info boys ill pm the man


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)




----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

jim was just trying to help guyz geez lay off


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> ok jimbob that flamboyant captain obvious gave you redemption from my wrath, drastically reduced posting doesnt mean im gone for good..
> 
> thanks for the info boys ill pm the man


Damn the man!









No actually PMing the man would probably be best.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

jmax611 said:


> jim was just trying to help guyz geez lay off


he does this everytime someone asks a question about or concerning team rip. it pisses me off.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> last time ichecked i made it into team rip not to mention assisted in the team rip pfury support dontaion..
> 
> get me my skulls!!


get some knee pads.....


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

PinKragon said:


> last time ichecked i made it into team rip not to mention assisted in the team rip pfury support dontaion..
> 
> get me my skulls!!


get some knee pads.....
[/quote]

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

PinKragon said:


> last time ichecked i made it into team rip not to mention assisted in the team rip pfury support dontaion..
> 
> get me my skulls!!


get some knee pads.....
[/quote]

daaaaaaaaaamn!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

PinKragon said:


> last time ichecked i made it into team rip not to mention assisted in the team rip pfury support dontaion..
> 
> get me my skulls!!


get some knee pads.....
[/quote]

oh snap.. she used my own line against me..


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> guess you where not a active member
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when did Jimbob become our "Team advisor"?








[/quote]

yea id really like to know. it actually pisses me off.
[/quote]
dude, everything pisses you off.

funny, nismo starts a thread about it, i ask once and a huge thing breaks out, wow i really am hated around here.............. i feel special


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

thats because your are "special" joey :laugh:


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

jmax611 said:


> thats because your are "special" joey :laugh:


"special"


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

ESPMike said:


> Dont listen to jimbob. *SRODS nothin*, Nismo is definately RIP. Nis we werent sure if youd want them since you hadnt been posting here much. If you shoot GG or Xenon a quick PM they'll hook you up with the skulls no problem.
> 
> Fancy arent they?


SRODS nothin?









SRODS still had to PM GG to verify.









SRODS now has a smiley.









SRODS

and yeah, EGDSGSMike said it perfect, we didn't want to give people skulls unless they wanted them. Nismo earned them, no doubt (as did folks like luciferzone, nipples, ProdigalMarine, etc.... they can just ask and 'poof' they'll get them).


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

poofter


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

poofter ToPs?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

poofter


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

joey said:


> dude, everything pisses you off.


nah its mainly just Jim nowadays.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> dude, everything pisses you off.


nah its mainly just Jim nowadays.
[/quote]


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

HAHHAH! jim u be da dumbest

NJ tha tyranicsnestses


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

maybe Nismo wants these instead, NJ didn't want them....


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^ the colors are actually cute


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

its a rainbow silly goose.

plus the black cuz theres only 7 colors in da bow....


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

Racist!!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Geis said:


> Racist!!


gay isnt a race stupid


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)




----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

Wow, just wow.



NJKILLSYOU said:


> plus the *black* cuz theres only 7 colors in da bow....


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

I know WoW, but nismo tends to be that way


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

Jimbob_SHORTBUS said:


>


strike 2........

keep it up Jimbob.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> Racist!!


gay isnt a race stupid
[/quote]

Maybe he was just joking about the color black in the bow


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

Wow.









I guess I have to explain:

I was being sarcastic with my racist comment and trying to be funny.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Geis said:


>


strike 2........

keep it up Jimbob.
[/quote]

bringing up the owned smlie is just for humor.

stike 2? what is that suppose to mean. what are you going to do? wtf....whatever....


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

bops


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

Geis said:


> Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im pretty sure nis knew what you were talking about and was just messing with you...

pretty sure...

not positive....


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

/sees NJ can be quite halarious sometimes


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

Jimbob_SHORTBUS said:


> bops


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

/sees jimbob is never halarious at anytime :rasp:


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

nj knows how i operate, were from jersey we are like brothers (read with russian accent)


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> nj knows how i operate, were from jersey we are like brothers (read with russian accent)


im from jersey too ya know


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

me too


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Where's old jersey? :isdyingtouseconfusedsmileyhere:


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

its an island off the coast of france i believe.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

PinKragon said:


> last time ichecked i made it into team rip not to mention assisted in the team rip pfury support dontaion..
> 
> get me my skulls!!


get some knee pads.....
[/quote]
Yeah...it was real difficult. A simple pm to me..and then I asked Ace to confirm it..and I changed him. Very hard. And how hard was it for you to get them?

You know what would be much easier and make a lot more sense? To get rid of all this skull bs and not give them to anyone. Do you realize that now that RIP has skulls we are getting requests for them from a bunch of different "groups"? It is creating way more problems then it is worth imo.

And on top of all the other drama this RIP/team thing has created.....to then have to put up with this kind of attitude...nice..I appreciate that.

Enjoy these skulls while you have them


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

what the hell?










somebody shot a lot of bogeys this weekend :nod:

Why dont you just take it out on joey GG?










I think GG is still mad about this comic


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

that one is a classic

does this mean i shouldnt ask where my GG skulls are?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

HAHAHA!! GG i VangrY at us!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

vangry ftw!









the wedgie pic is courtesy of RAF, who still hasn't shared a pic of himself


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Im not mad...just tired of putting up with sh*t from people that think they are special...thats all.


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

he's :tiredofputtingupwithshit:


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Im not mad...just tired of putting up with sh*t from people that think they are special...thats all.


Cant be me then...my mommy always told me I wasnt special.









Wait...


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Im not mad...just tired of putting up with sh*t from people that think they are special...thats all.


We are special, no body cares about the other teams









But you know what u can take my skulls away, better yet my spam post count out I couldnt care less, and less and less....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I wasnt talking about RIP...I was talking about individuals that continue to take little shots at me. If someone wants to say something to/about me...I would suggest they do it..instead of these little shots here an there. It is getting old....especially when it is done by people with either

a) nothing to do with the situation or

b) a lack of sufficient information to make an accurate judgment about me or the situation.

What does RIP do for the forum that separates the members from the other members of the forum? RIP is a group of people that hang out, post an amazing amount, and have fun....why would that make RIP special?


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

because we LOVE you!!!









We really do!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i think everyone needs to take the time to remember one thing.

*GG is

DA MAN!*​


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Im not mad...just tired of putting up with sh*t from people that think they are special...thats all.


Cant be me then...my mommy always told me I wasnt special.









Wait...








[/quote]

awesome


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i think GG just forgot to take his blue pills.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

da onez dat makes him happy in teh pantz?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> da onez dat makes him happy in teh pantz?












NJ and C0Rey FTW


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

acestro said:


> I wasnt talking about RIP...I was talking about individuals that continue to take little shots at me. If someone wants to say something to/about me...I would suggest they do it..instead of these little shots here an there. It is getting old....especially when it is done by people with either
> 
> a) nothing to do with the situation or
> 
> ...


anyhow... RIP folk hang out but we also welcome anyone to join in the madness (and outside folk often do... AKSkirmish, User, RAF, Drewbooty, um... this guy named GG







). Also, part of the app process is to help out newbs (and we dont let any bad advice be given). We've got a contest underway that should be funny and entertaining for the site. Does this answer the question at all?








[/quote]
I dont see why that would make RIP members any different then any other member on the site. Sure some of your members help new members...but so do a 100 other members on the site. You also have members that dont venture out of this forum..or maybe the lounge. I dont see how you could control the level of advice given...a lot of this hobby is opinion. You are having a contest..I think that is great...but so have other teams. I dont think that makes RIP special....and I would hope that its members dont feel being a part of RIP sets them apart from the rest of the site..or that holding a contest makes them important. You should have the contest because you want too...not because it gets you anything.

My post was about the attitude of a few of the people in here....nothing more. I do think it was a huge mistake to create these skulls. I think it separates this group from the site, I am now approached about others wanting special skulls...and how exactly do I justify not giving them their own skulls? That is a major problem. What exactly has RIP done that sets it apart from any other group on this forum?

You can dress RIP up however you want...but in the end...this forum was created out of a need to get the posting whoring out of the lounge because it was getting annoying to the rest of the site.

I like coming to this forum...and I like a lot of the RIP people and I like a lot of the threads. Joking around is one thing...attacking is another. You cant attack me and then expect me to all good with it and help you out. Life doesnt work that way....and unfortunately it seems that is a lesson some of the members of RIP are yet to learn. Could be a generational thing......but I am never a dick to someone I might need help from in the future.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i still like ya buddy. skulls or not. you da man.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I love eating purple grapes, while relaxing takeing a bubble bath-


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> i still like ya buddy. skulls or not. you da man.


You just like me because I suspended shortbus


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> i still like ya buddy. skulls or not. you da man.


You just like me because I suspended shortbus








[/quote]

No way when did this happen-I know he pissed off NJ-But I had always liked the guy-Got a bit overboard with the posting sometimes-But overall I thought he was a good guy!!!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> i still like ya buddy. skulls or not. you da man.


You just like me because I suspended shortbus








[/quote]

that could very likely be true.

but GG im confused, what did we do to deserve this "why are u better speach"?

when did we state that? yes i think most of the memners think this team is better then the others, or else they would join the other teams. but we dont feel we are above any other members, cause lets face it, all members could be rip members.

i knew as soon as we got news we would get the skulls it would create a certain amount of drama, and if that is as bad as it seems i suggest you remove them. just sad you couldnt see that 3 months ago so we didnt have to look forward to them.

my 2 cents.

now take your pills man.. and enjoy the pretty colors.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

C0Rey said:


> but GG im confused, what did we do to deserve this "why are u better speach"?


I made this post refering to individuals.


> Im not mad...just tired of putting up with sh*t from people that think they are special...thats all.


pinK made this post...I assume referring to RIP


> We are special, no body cares about the other teams


I could have misinterpreted her statement...but this is why I started talking about RIP as a team.


> when did we state that? yes i think most of the memners think this team is better then the others, or else they would join the other teams. but we dont feel we are above any other members, cause lets face it, all members could be rip members.


I know this. I know that most of you really believe that.


> i knew as soon as we got news we would get the skulls it would create a certain amount of drama, and if that is as bad as it seems i suggest you remove them. just sad you couldnt see that 3 months ago so we didnt have to look forward to them.


I was never involved in the discussion to add these skulls. I have always had my reservations about it. Why do you think I limited the size of the banners people use in their signatures.....Or created the team room at the bottom of the forum and made it so guests and jr members cant see it? 
Im not a fan of creating a bunch of little groups on the site. I think it alienates some members and gives some members an elitist attitude. We have already witnessed gang like behavior in these forums.....and the continual reference to "war" between teams.

Like I said...I enjoy posting in this forum as much as the next guy...well...maybe not that much. But it is like a mini-lounge with some people that I find very funny. But I am not a fan of glorifying these teams or making them more important then the rest of the membership. I think that is a mistake..and giving skulls is just an advertisement to that separation. That being said...it is just my opinion. Im willing to see how this works out...


> now take your pills man.. and enjoy the pretty colors.


Is it that time already


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

thnx for taking time to clear that out GG.

i just thought the pros and cons were weighed out 3 months ago about the skull thing.

maybe we need to work on our attitude at some points. and maybe we ned to look closer at our member base.

as of now im not a part of the square table. but im shure they looking into certain aspects of this team world we have created.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

acestro said:


>


thats my line


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

GG i really like you, just like i like everybody else, you might not like me cause i dont help the other members of the forum, but i enjoy coming to this forum like u have no idea, should i make a vid saying that, huh maybe i will.....


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

uh we did dontate 150 bucks to the site..


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

joey said:


> uh we did dontate 150 bucks to the site..


And now you are doing a contest to give that away...which is how it should be. But dont think that donating to the site will win you any points.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

The skulls are awesome but if they are such a problem just take them away to please the sensitive people.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

i think they are pretty, and as long as the people that have them are curtious and helpful to other members, then i think it actually helps the site out, by showing reward for good behavior...do you agree GG?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

mR. Blueberry said:


> i think they are pretty, and as long as the people that have them are curtious and helpful to other members, then i think it actually helps the site out, by showing reward for good behavior...do you agree GG?












I dont see any correlation with rip skulls and good behavior. That is not to be negative...I just dont think being in rip means you are a model citizen and should be rewarded.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

oh i think RIP are some really nice guys...haha jk!

i see what you mean


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

We are indeed different from other teams. You can piece together each individual thing that I (and others) list and say that each thing isn't unique. But we do ALL those things, which is unique. Also, we started this team crap (which may not be a good point :laugh: but originality points are very worthy in my book, look at the lack of originality in these other teams). Also, we're the only team with actual 'clever' posting (which I realize is subjective). And, we're a HELL of a lot funnier than the other teams. We have the longest thread on pfury. We have a fish discussion and a thread that links funny threads to help folks get out of the subforum some.









I dunno, as C0Rey hinted at, it's hard not to be defensive when this seems to appear out of the blue.







Also, there seem to be a TON of things that set us apart. But my argument is just to point out that we are unique, not that we stand out enough to get our own skulls. Mike (Xenon) seemed to think we did.







I seem to remember discussing with NJ how he could set up other folks with skulls if they cried out for them. But... whatever.

I dunno, we could also just let everyone be little crybabies for another few minutes/hours/days/months and then get rid of the skulls if it's that big of a deal. It was just a fun vision that took 4 months to materialize. Just like being in the Hall of Fame, it can be a dream that happened and then ended.... doesn't mean RIP didn't do it and have fun doing so.









How the fcuk did I end up writing that essay?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

/thinks ace hugged AQHU after writing that..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/has to give props to tha funny

/cant help but point out that a lot on pfury is in fact tha boreing


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

/cant believe read the whole ace post

/liked it

/hugs thread too


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

/thinks people like skulls...so why get rid of them, if they aren't hurting other members...

/hugs AQHU


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

PinKragon said:


> /cant believe read the whole ace post


sorry









I just have no idea what's going on.









GG uses us for a urinal and then throws us away.









This is like the biography of tubgirl.









/hniwgo


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Really ace? Come on...I give you credit for writing that but please....because you started a spam thread that somehow makes you better then other groups on the site? I think you guys give this RIP thing way to much credit.


acestro said:


> We are indeed different from other teams. You can piece together each individual thing that I (and others) list and say that each thing isn't unique. But we do ALL those things, which is unique. Also, we started this team crap (which may not be a good point :laugh: but originality points are very worthy in my book, look at the lack of originality in these other teams). Also, we're the only team with actual 'clever' posting (which I realize is subjective). And, we're a HELL of a lot funnier than the other teams. We have the longest thread on pfury. We have a fish discussion and a thread that links funny threads to help folks get out of the subforum some.:laugh:


Different doesnt equal better imo. And that is where we seem to have some disagreements. I concede that RIP is different or unique in many aspects...but I dont feel that makes it better or more important to this site then any other group or team.


> I dunno, as C0Rey hinted at, it's hard not to be defensive when this seems to appear out of the blue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Defending something that was written days ago doesnt mean you need to come up with an argument on the spot...you have had days to think of something. My argument is that if RIP gets skulls..how do we deny any other group from getting them? And to say "you are not unique" isnt an argument imo. If skulls could be giving out on a member by member basis...that would be one thing...but that is not how it works. So you are talking about creating a unique member group for anyone that wants skulls...and that is where the problem is. How many unique groups do we have? Quite a few if you think about it..but we also have unique duties within those unique groups.


> I dunno, we could also just let everyone be little crybabies for another few minutes/hours/days/months and then get rid of the skulls if it's that big of a deal. It was just a fun vision that took 4 months to materialize. Just like being in the Hall of Fame, it can be a dream that happened and then ended.... doesn't mean RIP didn't do it and have fun doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Calling me a crybaby isnt really productive. 
People are not crying because RIP got skulls...they are requesting them for themselves. You guys have many threads about these skulls, continued to ask about them, sent numerous pm's asking when it would happen, wrote post after post about how cool they were once you got them. Now you are saying that because other people would like to have the same thing...they are whining? Dont you think that is hypocritical? You seem to think they are pretty cool..but because other people do as well..and would like them...they are being babies?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Hey GG id be totally fine with you giving me crowns instead..


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

My two cents:

Going back and forth on how we think we deserve the RIP skulls and if we are or are not worthy of them isn't really solving anything.
I on the other hand could really care less if I had blinking skulls under my login name. I come on here to relax during work and talk to some new friends I made. I don't know about you all but I like to do that with the minimal possible drama possible. I understand that we a group of strangers get on a certain site for a long period of times that squabbles are certain to happen. So be it. If the skulls are causing causing that much stress for everybody else then blow them away. I just wana come on here and have fun, relax, talk to my friends, and not have to deal with such useless internet arguing.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah what Geis said followed by us getting crowns..

( and powers  )


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I didnt realize I was arguing.









Oh...and if you havent realized yet..this has nothing to do with rip deserving or not deserving unique skulls...something else I thought I made clear....wow...I really need to work on my delivery.


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I didnt realize I was arguing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The arguing part was about the rest of the drama that seems to be happening lately. Not this conversation we all are having. Sorry, should of wrote that better.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah...my fault I guess....I will go back to......as ace refers to it.....tha boring.

Leason learned.....leave the RIP to RIP


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

RIP 4 LIFE


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Yeah...my fault I guess....I will go back to......as ace refers to it.....tha boring.
> 
> Leason learned.....leave the RIP to RIP


GG if you got back to tha boring, who's is going to urinate on all of us? I don't think I'm ready for such a change.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I didnt realize I was arguing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


indeed. Especially the part where you misspell tha "boreing".

Just get rid of 'em, no biggie.

I guess we were promised these skulls, had to wait through upgrades and whatnot, other teams popped up during this time, and we finally got them. It's cool, but it's not worth all this silliness. As Geis said, less drama is better!


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Geis said:


> My two cents:
> 
> Going back and forth on how we think we deserve the RIP skulls and if we are or are not worthy of them isn't really solving anything.
> I on the other hand could really care less if I had blinking skulls under my login name. I come on here to relax during work and talk to some new friends I made. I don't know about you all but I like to do that with the minimal possible drama possible. I understand that we a group of strangers get on a certain site for a long period of times that squabbles are certain to happen. So be it. If the skulls are causing causing that much stress for everybody else then blow them away. I just wana come on here and *have fun, relax*, talk to my friends, and not have to deal with such useless internet arguing.


for a second i thought u wrote have fun, sex HAHAHAHA i was like what


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

Dirty little mind


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

um... NJ.... I think everyone watches him pee. Unfortunately.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

hahaha! lets have funsex geis style!!

and GG dont leave us, lets get an app thread going instead?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

why did you bump this C0Rey?









silly Norwegian fruit fly


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

lol

im so sorry


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

:laugh:

/is still proud of C0Rey's 100 kilos


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

Where are _my_ skulls?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

whoah. that didn't take long.









maybe wait for this to get a little less sensitive..... I dont want to bring up RIP skulls to GG for a bit...


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

understood


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

CAN I GET MY SKULLS!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

haha jk


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

mR. Blueberry said:


> CAN I GET MY SKULLS!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> haha jk


sure......


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

ya.. where are mine?


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

/sees exo has 6,666 posts


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> ya.. where are mine?


sorry Ex000dus, missed this post.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

can i hjave the team gay skulls?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ask GG, he may very well give those to you.


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

im still waiting on my dancing GG's........


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

if you get those... I'll have to get these...


----------

